# Quiz: Are You Ready To Move To Russia?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.rbth.com/lifestyle/328295-quiz-ready-relocate-russia

Quite funny quiz for spending some of your valuable time on.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

TxllxT said:


> https://www.rbth.com/lifestyle/328295-quiz-ready-relocate-russia
> 
> Quite funny quiz for spending some of your valuable time on.


I might be ready, but I'm not Russian into any decisions to move.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Moscow is a city which has often intrigued me. When I was at school there was word that some of the staff had been given the go-ahead for setting up a trip to Moscow but the idea was abandoned because hardly any pupils seemed interested. Then again, this was 1979, when, thanks to the Cold War, we all had preconceptions about bugged hotel rooms, confiscated cameras, eating nothing but beetroot soup and freezing to death mooching about Red Square.

Would I want to move there? Nope. The UK is not exactly the best of chums with Russia right now, and the increasing numbers of far-right groups who have scant tolerance for any foreigners is a little unsettling. Maybe it's easy to avoid the flashpoints but the fear of being on the receiving end of acute xenophobia would put me on my guard, especially with the football World Cup Finals just around the corner. Any English football fans going there should seriously watch what they're doing and watch where they are going during the forthcoming World Cup Finals - I fear that away from the glare of the TV cameras English fans may well be targeted by the well-organised Russian hooligan gangs, most of which are made up from iron-pumping, steroid-popping far-right knuckleheads who have taken football violence onto a new level.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I answered honestly, though the answer that would bring a "yes" was sometimes predictably different. 

The result of the test was correct - in spite of really appreciating large parts of Russian culture & being pretty informed about it, due to a general interest since the 70s, I wouldn´t want to live there.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Move there? I wouldn't even visit! The Russians invited themselves to visit us for 50 years. They never understood that they overstayed their welcome.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Are there vacancies in Moscow because they've all moved into The Crimea?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Sure, I'll move there. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Can I have a Gaz, preferably bulletproof


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't move to Russia, but I might invite Putin to come over here and take over from Trump. He seems to be quite clever and can amuse us by riding bears.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

KenOC said:


> I wouldn't move to Russia, but I might invite Putin to come over here and take over from Trump. He seems to be quite clever and can amuse us by riding bears.


maybe he could teach me how to ride a bear.  then the bear and i could rule the world!


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

The bear, yeah that would be cool but he died a few years ago (did a bear get Pugg)


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I got a 6! All those youtube videos were worth it!


----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

Yeahh, I could move to Moscow if I had to . As living in a neighbour country I've been there several times, St. petersburg, Moscow, Tbilisi, Jerevan and Murmansk. Love the russian people which are drinking vodka i BIG glasses and cheers to "mir" ( peace ). They are also loving Shostakovich which is my most loved composer. But why would I move, I live in a great country...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Were there annexations of Armenia (Jerevan) and all of Georgia (Tbilisi) then recently?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Think they have annexated the White House


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Why move there? Just wait for the next election.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I got 2 and the cryptic remark:

"You won't find the relocation process easy. After a while you're probably be pin"

But I consoled myself with this:

https://www.rbth.com/arts/328305-russian-sex-icons-women-movies


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

You won't find the relocation process easy. After a while you’re probably be pin

I understand the first sentence, the second? Maybe they think I'll turn into a microwave, they are always "beepin'" Ha!

I got 3.

I think I'll move to Salisbury instead.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It must be said that the legal system seems very impressive. When a trial is carried out, only 0.3 % of the accused are acquitted, and the average judge acquits someone only once every 7 years. Truly.


----------



## Forss (May 12, 2017)

For now, I'd rather move to Saint Petersburg than to the United States, and none of my friends seems to agree with me, even though Saint Petersburg is but one hour away (by plane) whereas it takes almost nine hours to fly to New York. (I am a European, after all.)

Geographically speaking, Russia is almost our neighbours, but _culturally_ speaking, Sweden (as almost every other country) has more in common with the United States. This is curious.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I would prefer Novosibirsk to Moscow for having a more continental climate with colder winters. And its the 3rd biggest city in Russia,which is still very big of a city.

However, some say Russia is dangerious. I don't know if it is true or not. So many mafias?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

One will have to go into the detailed statistics with that - there are so many different, related subjects, including domestic, racist, systemic and political violence, corruption & crime levels, night life, discrimination, health, etc. 
As regards overall life expectancy, Russia lies low. Corruption is very high. The average Russian income is now lower than that of a Chinese (!).

I tend to agree with the local experts on the TripAdvisor Russia Forum, who are tired of getting countless questions about Russia being unusually unsafe for tourists though, especially from Western cities that have problems too. There are probably many places that are much more unsafe.

I´ve only been to Ukraine, before the war, but in spite of its reputation I felt totally safe and welcome there. I wasn´t engaged in any problems with authorities there, though; the standard advice then was to avoid contact with the police if possible, and avoid shabby suburbs. With the increased patriotism, there might be more pride among members of the Russian police towards foreigners, good or bad.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Forss said:


> Geographically speaking, Russia is almost our neighbours, but _culturally_ speaking, Sweden (as almost every other country) has more in common with the United States. This is curious.


You all share a big passion for Ice Hockey, however. Congrats on the World Championships btw, how on earth did the Swiss reach the final game, though?


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

Forss said:


> Geographically speaking, Russia is almost our neighbours, but _culturally_ speaking, Sweden (as almost every other country) has more in common with the United States. This is curious.


curious indeed when you consider that the original Rus were Swedes 
the fact that your country (as almost every other country) has more in common with the United States is not curious, it's cocacolonization :angel:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I’d like to visit Moscow, St Petersburg, several other spots. Russia has always been a fascinating, frustrating place. It gave us some of the greatest writers, and worst political regimes, in modern European history. There’s always been two Russias: the cultural and political. And one is redemptive, and the other destructive. But yeah, I’d love to visit someday...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm ready to move to Jevnaker! Will get the key this coming Saturday


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm ready to move to Jevnaker! Will get the key this coming Saturday


Where's Jevnaker? Good luck with the move! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2018)

You won't find the relocation process easy. After a while you’re probably be pin
3

I'd live in Tomsk or Omsk, or maybe flit between the two.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Kieran said:


> Where's Jevnaker? Good luck with the move! :tiphat:


Jevnaker is in the countryside, just over an hour from Oslo, not Russia.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Jevnaker is in the countryside, just over an hour from Oslo, not Russia.


Nice place? i recently decamped to the countryside too, county Wicklow, still not far from Dublin, whiuch is good, but enough green scenery to make me want to breathe the air, slow down and think a little, and enjoy the different pace...


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm lookin for another Island Hawaii is getting too hot


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2018)

Norman Gunston said:


> I'm lookin for another Island Hawaii is getting to hot


How about Russia? It's a bit cooler.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Tulse said:


> How about Russia? It's a bit cooler.


i hear Siberia is popular....................


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2018)

Well I'd stay away from Nazino Island if I were you.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I taking my band on the road in Russia with our new song, think it will be a blast...............


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Rostov-on-Don is a nice place, famous for its lovely and welcoming residents.

https://www.theguardian.com/theobserver/1999/aug/08/life1.lifemagazine


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice with some stats:

_"According to a new report by the Russian state statistical agency, 35 mln Russians live in houses or apartments w/t indoor toilets, 47 mln don't have hot water, 29 mln don't have any running water inside their homes, 22 mln don't have central heating ... In fact, only 62.7 percent of the Russian population has the usual accoutrements of modern existence - water in the house, plumbing, heating and gas or electric ranges ... "_

http://russialist.org/one-russian-i...jQ0bHLThu-ogqL6g-Dwr6zhSB8fPajhOYiWi9YPWtF_1U


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

More of that stuff:

"_More than 3,000 Russian schools still don't have indoor toilets, despite Medvedev's promise to solve that by end of 2018._"'

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082520089663021056
The figures have now been very slightly modified:
https://monitoring.bbc.co.uk/product/c200j9od


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe Roman Abramovich should send some his Chelsea money over to sort out these unfortunate sanitary problems in the country of his birth instead of him squandering millions of pounds on pampered footballers.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's a more lyrical approach, a quite beautiful & at times funny winter video from the town of Kolomna ...

"_Kolomna has a Kremlin, a sea of onion domes & ornate wooden houses. But what grabbed my attention was a chap shoveling snow off his roof: he nearly gave me a heart attack. The music is 'Snowfall' ('Snegopad') by Alexei Ekimyan._"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085441353184669696


----------

